
Running native programs on the Amstrad NC200 - wezm
http://cowlark.com/2017-12-04-nc200-reverse-engineering/
======
sitharus
Wow, that takes me back many years. My school in 1996 had a bunch of those as
a trial. I had one for a while, it was quite fun to hack around with (even if
my teachers didn't agree!).

Alas I moved to the other side of the world so I doubt I'll be able to get my
hands on one again.

------
god_bless_texas
I mowed yards for 2 summers in 1987 and 1988 so I could save up enough money
to buy an Amstrad PPC512.

I loved that computer

